# Output console to hdmi/vga?

## na641

I'm running a laptop with dual output through hdmi and vga. This configuration works great for x as its configured how i'd like. it is a problem however with my console as that is output through the laptop display. Is it possible to output to one of the external displays? I've researched a bit into fbcon and what not, but i can't find any information on what i'd like to do. Possibly the fbcon=map option? Any idea on how to make this happen?

----------

## wswartzendruber

BIOS

----------

## na641

my bios has no settings for output.

----------

